# Does anyone have a facebook page for their home haunt?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sometimes i feel dumb that i actually have one. Or that my friends & family might think i'm being too over the top or nerdy haha ( i don't care) I know i'm not running a pro haunt but it's still cool to update on your build and upload pics and at the same time promote it with local people in your town. More trick or treaters stopping by. Also does anyone run their home haunt more than just Halloween night? I was also thinking of doing this... Not sure if it would work or if i could get the help/actors i would need for each time. Also not sure what neighbors would think. I know home haunts (mine included) can get pretty nice but most people don't see it as an attraction to visit. You know?

On another note: I was thinking about the title to my haunt. It's "Laughing in the dark". Do you guy's think thats a good name? I mean i use clowns but i don't want it to be all about clowns. In fact i might decide one year to not even have clowns.. So i'm not sure how that name would still work.. I guess i could always still have evil laughter playing in the dark tunnel parts people walk through. We do themed out rooms. My front porch is one... then you enter a dark tunnel then another themed out room (my shed) then a dark tunnel then another room (my one car garage) then a exit tunnel. So it's not too small but it's using my entire home. Front yard and back yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are a few folks who've indicated they are on Facebook. Check this thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25976

It has a list of members' sites.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a face book page too. A lot of people do now for their businesses. It is nothing uncommon. I do my haunt every weekend in October as well as Halloween night. Here is my face book info below. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Haunted-Woods-of-Cemetery-Lane/288554641168814


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

BTW: Not trying to be mean, just being honest. In my opinion, Laughing in the dark doesn't sound really scary to me, it almost sounds like the title to a self help book. As a matter of fact, laughing in the dark is the title of a few biographies, mostly of some tragedy they over came or some hard life they survived, and at least one movie I know of. You can google "laughing in the dark" to see some of the books and movies with the same name. Like I said, that is just my opinion. If you really love it and have your heart set on it, then use it. But, if fear is what you want people to feel, then you need a name that conveys that. Also, if you do different themes every year, then you need a name that can be flexible and work with whatever you chooser to do. Laughter in the dark confines you to always having some sort of laughter in the dark scene. How about something like ( the name of your town) house of horrors, or maybe something simple like " The Terror House". Names like this don't give the impression of any certain theme, allowing you the flexibility to create whatever scenes you wish.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Havasupai Horrors

2 years ago I built a Facebook page for my haunt, then used it in a PR campaign, acting like the Facebook page was for a legitimate facility. I posted things about the inmates, the gift shop, accidental toxic spills, and such. I then added the new doctor that showed up, increased inmate inoculations, increased power demand, and the mystery of missing inmates.

About a month prior to Halloween, the updates got darker and more gruesome. The facility lost power, strange smells were coming from the medical wing, the facility was locked and isolated from the outside, staff and inmates banded together for safety.

The posts from the normal peppy PR staff girl became desperate plea's for help, sending messages out on her phone as the battery was slowly dieing. Eventually, the last post on Halloween eve with the last charge of battery was, "...theyre coming..."

It also allows me to post photos, which I added one of "someone that snuck into the facility and got a picture of the elusive doctor." That person was never heard from again.

Then after Halloween, I posted videos and pictures of the haunt and all it's goodness.

If I had thought faster, I would have put a sign in front of my haunt that said, "Check in to Facebook with your smart phone!". I created a location in Facebook Places with the title of my haunt. So when folks are standing in line and want to check in, my haunt name will pop up. Since I was walking around working the crowd, if I saw someone with their smart phone out, I'd quickly approach them and have them check in on Facebook.

One lady said it was a new phone and she didn't have the Facebook app. By the time she got to the front of the line, she had downloaded the app, signed in, and checked into my haunt location.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Roxy: Your link thread seems to have more to do with web sites vice Facebook pages, although both are valuable tools.

Jessjaj: Agree with the naming convention. With an appropriate creepy sign made, it might work for clowns, but not much else.

I ran into the same problem...the last few years I ran the haunt from my house and the name was tied to the area I was in. Since I moved to a different location for the 2011 season, my prior name didn't work and I had to come up with a new one. And since I will be moving this summer again, my recent name won't work for 2012. I really need to get a simple one that works for all themes and all places... "Don's Scary Stuff", or something.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have one for our haunt, and for our business as well. It seems to help a little bit as far as our numbers, and the one for the business has gotten us a few contracts. Lately, We haven't updated either one, though.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

jessjaja said:


> BTW: Not trying to be mean, just being honest. In my opinion, Laughing in the dark doesn't sound really scary to me, it almost sounds like the title to a self help book. As a matter of fact, laughing in the dark is the title of a few biographies, mostly of some tragedy they over came or some hard life they survived, and at least one movie I know of. You can google "laughing in the dark" to see some of the books and movies with the same name. Like I said, that is just my opinion. If you really love it and have your heart set on it, then use it. But, if fear is what you want people to feel, then you need a name that conveys that. Also, if you do different themes every year, then you need a name that can be flexible and work with whatever you chooser to do. Laughter in the dark confines you to always having some sort of laughter in the dark scene. How about something like ( the name of your town) house of horrors, or maybe something simple like " The Terror House". Names like this don't give the impression of any certain theme, allowing you the flexibility to create whatever scenes you wish.


Taken with a grain of salt and i'll go a bit further and say i agree haha. 
Me and my wife were just brainstorming last night about the name and it has very limited flexibility. It works well with the clown theme but i don't wanna use the same theme every year. I'd also like a name that i can stick with for the long haul and use when i reach my goal of becoming a pro haunt attraction. We've had some bad luck with names haha. Our first name for last year's haunt was actually called "Trick or terror". But we then found out it's a haunt in Colorado. So we haven't even used the name laughing in the dark yet other than for the facebook page we created to update our friends and fellow haunters on our builds, idea's and plans etc. *UPDATE* Our haunt is now called
"LURKING IN THE DARK".. A bit more creepy. A bit more flexible.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Warrant2000 said:


> Roxy: Your link thread seems to have more to do with web sites vice Facebook pages, although both are valuable tools.


It does, indeed. I posted it, though, because they were a couple of Facebook links provided in that thread.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> It does, indeed. I posted it, though, because they were a couple of Facebook links provided in that thread.


Good point, you have much more patience than I do! 

BTW, I just noticed your 39K+ post count. Mind. Blown. :eekin:


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ohhh I have a face book page for the farm in genral never though about doing one for the haunt. I like what Warrent did. Now if only I could setal on a theme instead of the throwing things together in september.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Personally I started a facebook page for my character " the haunter " that way I can post to wherever he is going to be next be it the haunt I'm working at a festival or a con


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Lurking in the dark is much better


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Hauntforum folks i need some facebook friends!*

I have had a lot of you give me some good advice and i really enjoy coming here to the forum. Without taking that away of course, i was wondering if any of you were on facebook? I have hauntforum on facebook but if any of you fellow haunt/halloween enthusiasts would care to add another likeminded friend you can add me! hit me up at http://www.facebook.com/FrankWallace311 or at
http://www.facebook.com/lurkinginthedarkhauntedhouse

A little about me:
I am 30 years old from a small IL town about 30 minutes from downtown St.louis, MO. I am married and have 3 kids. Dylan, 8. Madison, 7 and Nevaeh 3. Me and my wife are huge haunt & Halloween fanatics and every year on Halloween we turn our 3 bedroom house and our frontyard/backyard/garage into an all out fully detailed home haunt. We don't charge any admission as this is only our 2nd year and we rather take canned good donations or any money would go to local food pantries & United Way. Last year we did a haunt but it was rather small. This year we went to Transworld 2012 in our own local area of St.louis, MO and decided since our main goal is to eventually become a pro haunt to make our home haunt HUGE this year! Some of the things we will be doing in this years haunt is : 6 themed out fully detailed rooms. All connected to a dark tunnels/pathways leading to the next scene. Some scenes/rooms include a dot room, psycho circus, dracula's dominion, zombie graveyard, evil pumpkin people/scarecrow barn of terror & a few others. Me and my wife are both artistic and love to draw,sketch,sculpt and we are considered kinda strange by our local friends who think it's "wierd" to talk about or work on Halloween stuff anytime other than October haha.
Sorry to drag this out. I'll stop. Anyway thought i would introduce myself and i look forward to sharing many thoughts, conversations and idea's here on the forum and now maybe even on facebook!! Take care.. 
-Frank W. - aka everydayishalloween311


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Try this link for FB users....http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22663&highlight=facebook


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/STOLLOWEEN/288961974226

I started one a few years ago for my website for many reasons but the best thing is that it became a place for people to ask questions about papier mache and showcase their work, over the years the page has seen a lot of talented work, hosted several contests and answered a lot of questions.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

I do!

The Haunting Grounds on Facebook


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

I also do!

Evecrest Cemetery
http://facebook.com/evecrestcemetery


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is my Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/13-Steps-Haunted-House-13-Steps-To-Nowhere-/298739003495965


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have started a facebook page for our Haunt group that will feature my haunt on it this year. I'll post the address later for all of you.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

lawlz...I forgot to post mine...

*Havasupai Horrors*

(sorry, crappy at-work computer won't let me post the link.


----------



## deathmasterwa (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is my facebook page of our haunt. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Grims-Graveyard/208996272466097


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah. Look me up.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Front Yard Fright is on Facebook! Even though we aren't operating our attraction for the time being, we still have our Facebook page in order to keep others interested and up to date on any news or announcements. The page is also a great way to keep your family/friends/helpers up to date as to when you need help doing things such as painting/building or acting.

We've had great success with it in the past and highly recommend it!

Also, as far as a name, I think it's important to keep your name somewhat generic as to not limit you to theme wise. As you had mentioned, having a clown esque name will give the vibe that clowns will be there every year. Also, avoid changing your name or having several names for your haunt. Naming your haunt can be quite hard, especially with several names already being taken. However, once you find a name that is unique and fitting to your display, it helps set you apart from every "Mansion of Terror" and "Yard of Doom" around.

:winkin:


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is ours! Just made it last night and we are nearly up to 50 Likes already!:googly:








www.facebook.com/KingsKryptHaunt
www.facebook.com/KingsKryptHaunt
www.facebook.com/KingsKryptHaunt


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I do but keep in mind this is just a party more than a haunt. I could do with a few more "likes" though to give me some more options as a moderator. Appreciate it!

http://www.facebook.com/Boorongarook


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

The charity haunt I help with.
www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=154855221221164


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

im not sure how to post the face book page
but if you serch on face book for dead end cemetery for DEAD END CEMETERY and look for the one in beaufort s.c thats us.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dead-End-Cemetery/457320007634541?ref=ts


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

ok i think i got it now try this
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dead-End-Cemetery/457320007634541?ref=ts


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

*YES!!!! Me too...*
*Jack's Haunt "FB" Page:* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jacks-Haunt/295009747211087
*Jack's Haunt Google Site: *https://sites.google.com/site/jackshaunt111/


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Changed the name for more utility.

Garaginarium of Monstrosities


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I posted this on another topic, but this one is probably more appropriate. I deleted the previous post.

I have a question for those of you with FB pages for your home haunt. Which option did you choose to create the page? Does it actually make a difference?

local business or place
company, organization, or institution
brand or product
artist, band or public figure
entertainment
cause or community

I was leaning toward entertainment, but it is also kind of community, and it is a local place, and it is a form of art.... You can see that I am trying to make this as difficult as possible.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

dead end said:


> im not sure how to post the face book page
> but if you serch on face book for dead end cemetery for DEAD END CEMETERY and look for the one in beaufort s.c thats us.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dead-End-Cemetery/457320007634541?ref=ts


Really?

I happen to be in Beaufort


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

remylass- For my home haunt I choose attractions/things to do, this way you can place your address, website, hours and parking in the "basic info" section on your page, unlike "community" you can't do these things. I probably wouldn't choose "art".

Here is our Haunted Ghost Town fundraiser page- 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-Farms-Haunted-Ghost-Town/225352510911188

Hope that helped!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

HalloweenHaunter said:


> remylass- For my home haunt I choose attractions/things to do, this way you can place your address, website, hours and parking in the "basic info" section on your page, unlike "community" you can't do these things. I probably wouldn't choose "art".
> 
> Here is our Haunted Ghost Town fundraiser page-
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-Farms-Haunted-Ghost-Town/225352510911188
> ...


Thanks so much. I am going to have to look at it again. The ones I listed were the only options it gave to me. Attractions/Things to do would be perfect.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fright-Night-Returns-to-Somerset/154855221221164?ref=stream


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi folks,

Here is the facebook page of our charity event (in construction):

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Halloween-St-Hubert/192719384195241


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I finally made one too...

http://www.facebook.com/thecreepyhousenextdoor


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

A Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fright-Night-Returns-to-Somerset/154855221221164?ref=stream


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I have one


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Stephens-Haunted-Halloween/281728075261444?ref=hl

Here is my home haunt page. It really culminates into a big costume party. Come like us and check out our page.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We have a Facebook page, http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gravestone-Estates/166617500068844. We open our haunt on the Saturday before Halloween and of course Halloween night. It can be difficult to get the same actors for both nights and if people can only commit to one night I ask that they commit to Halloween, and use the saturday before as a preview night for those with younger kids. I like the new name Lurking in the Dark its much more flexiable and more intimidating, just what could be lurking in the dark?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally got mine up and running last night. I messed up the first time I tried to register, and fb is very unforgiving of it. I had to just delete all of it and start over. Added a bunch of pictures to it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Remmael-Manor/239459936182049#!/pages/Remmael-Manor/239459936182049


----------

